
Implementing a random number generator for games - kwellman
http://blog.yargies.com/post/130146906769/implementing-a-random-number-generator
======
strangecasts
> Care must be taken when choosing these values.

For reference, this is what happens if you _don 't_:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RANDU](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RANDU)

